# Belly Band



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm considering buying a white belly band (so it's not so visible) for when I take the "Kids" to someone's house. Archie house broken at home, but I'm afraid of him "Leaving his scent" in unfamiliar places.

Has anyone used one on their male dogs? Is it something that will take some time to get used to? ...and do you have any recommendations for where I should buy one? 

I appreciate your thoughts!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Kodie has belly bands... I bought them at barking dogs... I gave them kodie's measurements and they made them to fit. I put pads inside them so when he MARKS it gets absorbed. I didnt buy any white ones... I have cute ones.. even holiday prints. haha. I can see why you would want to get white though. Kodie never had to get used to his belly band I just put it on him and that was it... but he is used to clothing on him so maybe that makes a difference. Good Luck!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Barkindogclothes.com is the best place to buy belly bands. You have a choice of getting them in any of the huge assortment of fabric Rena has, plus SM members get 10% off!

http://barkindogclothes.com/barkindogclothesmisc.html


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Bellybands are great!! I love them and my boys don't mind wearing them. It is such a relief to be able to take my boys everywhere with me even to relatives homes without the worry of them marking their territory. I also get my bellybands from Rena, barkindogs, I think she has the best bellybands. They come in such cute designs and they don't even need a pad unless you really want to add it because her bellybands have a absorbent layer that absorbs all the moisture. When I first was going to buy one I thought I would get a plain bellyband the same color as my dogs so it would blend in. But after seeing the cute designs I went with the cute designs and they look great on my boys and is really cute on them.


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

> Barkindogclothes.com is the best place to buy belly bands. You have a choice of getting them in any of the huge assortment of fabric Rena has, plus SM members get 10% off!
> 
> http://barkindogclothes.com/barkindogclothesmisc.html[/B]



what is the discount code?

thank you
Amber


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Just email Rena (you'll love her!) directly and tell her you're an SM member. She'll send you a separate invoice.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> Kodie has belly bands... I bought them at barking dogs... I gave them kodie's measurements and they made them to fit. I put pads inside them so when he MARKS it gets absorbed. I didnt buy any white ones... I have cute ones.. even holiday prints. haha. I can see why you would want to get white though. Kodie never had to get used to his belly band I just put it on him and that was it... but he is used to clothing on him so maybe that makes a difference. Good Luck![/B]



Where is barking dogs? are they around here? I'm in the Manahawkin area...
I actually just bought one at petsmart - it looks like denim. I put it on him and he doesn't seem to mind it at all. Cool. Now we need to go somewhere!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Barkin Dog Clothes is a fabulous online store.

http://barkindogclothes.com/


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

I've never tried them. The boys dont mark in the house & they have never marked at my mothers either. I think they sound like a great idea though


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well I just put in my first order from Barkingdog - a harness vest for Abbey, and a harness vest and two belly bands for Archie. I'm excited, can't wait to get them. Thanks everyone!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

That type of Belly band has never worked for either of my boys. Didn't work for my neighbors either. I like the "heavy" duty ones Jodi makes. They are a similiar design to the ones you buy at Petsmart. They have elastic all around, and the velcro goes the same direction. Jodi's also have a waterproof lining sewn in.

Here's the page http://chloebella.vstore.ca/index.php/cNam...tiesbelly-bands 

Good luck with the little "marker"


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

i actually had bad experience with belly bands
it is good if you take your furbabies out of the house and look at them but you have to watch and immidiatelly take it off when they have marked.
i once did not notice that they peed and although i had placed a HUGE pad in it, the fabric actually absorbed the pee as well and it resulted in a beginning of a 'yellow pee band' around their middle. it actually stained their belly and started flowing on to the sides
i was just on my way home so i was able to wash it off immidiately, but still. it was not nice and i was afraid that if i didn't wash it immidiately it would have stained the hair permanently.


----------



## skycheyan (Mar 13, 2006)

> i actually had bad experience with belly bands
> it is good if you take your furbabies out of the house and look at them but you have to watch and immidiatelly take it off when they have marked.
> i once did not notice that they peed and although i had placed a HUGE pad in it, the fabric actually absorbed the pee as well and it resulted in a beginning of a 'yellow pee band' around their middle. it actually stained their belly and started flowing on to the sides
> i was just on my way home so i was able to wash it off immidiately, but still. it was not nice and i was afraid that if i didn't wash it immidiately it would have stained the hair permanently.[/B]



My pet Nicholas was a rescue and he was older when we got him. Although he is mostly potty trained we know he still has accidents while we are gone at work. Would this be an ok thing to use while I am work in case he had an accident?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=276903
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My boys are gated in their own little room while I'm at work. The belly bands go on as soon as I get home, and then taken off at bedtime. I put three maxi pads in each band. One fully covering each side, and one straight down the middle. They do not leak through, nor have they ever stained. I do not change them after each "marking", but do change Henry very frequently, as he flat out pees all afternoon. I wouldn't leave them on all day, without changing them for eight hours. They could end up with a very soaked pad and a very sore rash.


----------



## skycheyan (Mar 13, 2006)

Ok thank you. Yes I tried crating him and since he was so much older he freaked out. So we put up a baby gate in the kitchen and that was great and used the pee pad but then he learned how to jump over it


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Ok thank you. Yes I tried crating him and since he was so much older he freaked out. So we put up a baby gate in the kitchen and that was great and used the pee pad but then he learned how to jump over it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's a site with a 36" tall gate. Maybe that would work??

http://www.premierpetsupplies.com/store/Wi...te-p-16845.html



Oh here's another one!! This one is 41" tall:

http://www.petsmart.com/global/product_det...035814&Ne=2


----------



## skycheyan (Mar 13, 2006)

Oh wonderful. Thank you!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Belly bands are wonderful. My rescue wore one for a few months until he was trained. 

They are life savers!!!


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I think that the Belly Band is the best thing that has been invented for male dogs. Bijou is two years old and he had an infection last month. He wasn't marking but dripping as he walked, thank goodness I have hardwood floors or I wouldn't have been able to see the tiny drops. I went immediately to Dog and Company here in town to get one until I could get medicine for him.


----------

